# Pug & Yorkshire Terrier cross



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

[epupz]Pug & Yorkshire Terrier cross , advertised as very small for £500 
why do people expect to get more money for crosses. the pure breeds dont really have a chance,DO THEY?


----------



## justenuf (Jan 3, 2009)

We are banging our heads against walls......why do these people do it, when we try so hard to 'get it right'...............


----------



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

im a golden retriever breeder not pug or yorkie,i just cant figure out why people do this and expect to gain more money out of it?? the father pug is kc??


Beautiful tiny miniature Pug x Yorkshire Terrier bitch Puppies, they are both dark fawn with black masks & are very Pug like. The father is the pug & is KC registered, both parents are very small & have lovely temperaments. They will be frontlined & wormed & come with 6 weeks free insurance. Really beautiful little puppies which are use to other animals & toilet trained. I have lots more pictures if you would like to see anymore. They will be ready to go on the 6th March. A deposit will secure the sale.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

are these called "PORKIES" lol


----------



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

crazybones said:


> are these called "PORKIES" lol


no just,Pug & Yorkshire Terrier cross


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

goldendance said:


> no just,Pug & Yorkshire Terrier cross


i ws having a laff as peps make up silly names and thats wot i cum up with lol


----------



## Monleish (Dec 29, 2008)

Someone near where i live is crossing a Jackadoodle with a Chihuahua and getting £350 for each pup, she has done this 3 times and has a waiting list for her next litter.... I breed pure bred JRT's and charge £250/275 for my pups... rediculas to say the least..............


----------



## Beckybex (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't think people necessarily expect to get more money for crosses. A pure bred pug is still £800 or more. There are people out there who would love a pug type puppy but just can't afford that much, but a crossbreed is a viable option.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i dont think the cross here is the problem...the main issue is not health testing and only doing it for the money...exact the same what u find in the pedigree world as well


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2008)

Lol! Porkies! Best name ever! 



crazybones said:


> i ws having a laff as peps make up silly names and thats wot i cum up with lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Somebody loves them :


----------

